# Pax trying to say i picked up wrong rider?



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

So i have a trip that was 5 miles, 14 mins long tonight, they just wanted me to run them to their place, get something from their apartment, then back to the pickup location. I asked their name, it was correct so we left. I then notice when i get home the trip shows 0 dollars. I contact uber and get told the pax said i never showed up, and must of taken the wrong rider.. NOW i know that is bullshit. I told uber they even had the phone with uber up in their hand, and HOW would they of known my name as well? Sounds to me the pax is trying to get out of paying by saying i did not pick them up, but i KNOW i had them in my car. Anyone have this issue before?


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I had it happen before, they had the phone with app on and everything. They knew my name. After some thought, I did tell them my name and their name was correct I thought. I said Joe, they said yes.... I actually did pick up the wrong party, during my trip the actual rider canceled. I told the customer to use the app again, I accepted and it was a total different name. I would have never known If the real rider didn't cancel.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

You know where they live. Go take your money.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> You know where they live. Go take your money.


Do that and you'll probably get a free ride too. All the way to a holding cell at the police station.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

People are in fact gaming the system this way. They do this by by requesting an Uber for their friend (maid, gf/bf etc...) so the Pax you're picking up knows who you are so you think it's all good. Next thing you know the person with the account contacts Uber and says "you never picked them up". Uber refunds them, and you get basically screwed. Just had a conversation with a couple of my female co-workers (with them not knowing I drive for Uber) and they basically admitted to doing that a few times.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I no longer pick up a pax who isn't the 1 who actually requested. They are definitely cheating us out of money by claiming they never got picked up.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> I no longer pick up a pax who isn't the 1 who actually requested. They are definitely cheating us out of money by claiming they never got picked up.


Point is...they can still say this EVEN if we actually picked them up. How does Uber really know? People have been conditioned by the service industry to simply complain to get what they want.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberLo said:


> Point is...they can still say this EVEN if we actually picked them up. How does Uber really know? People have been conditioned by the service industry to simply complain to get what they want.


Pretty soon we will need to request photo identification.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

UberLo said:


> People are in fact gaming the system this way. They do this by by requesting an Uber for their friend (maid, gf/bf etc...) so the Pax you're picking up knows who you are so you think it's all good. Next thing you know the person with the account contacts Uber and says "you never picked them up". Uber refunds them, and you get basically screwed. Just had a conversation with a couple of my female co-workers (with them not knowing I drive for Uber) and they basically admitted to doing that a few times.





krazydrive said:


> They are definitely cheating us out of money by claiming they never got picked up.


This has never happened to me . Not a bad scam,if I was using Uber and not a driver..I might try it.
However, I do drive...short of asking anyone who uses the app to send in a photo,,what is ubers best way to protect the driver from getting screwed??- -


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Pretty soon we will need to request photo identification.


If only Uber provided us with a genuine image of the rider.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

I'd probably get a Dashcam installed in the vehicle pointed towards the backseat so that you have video evidence to send to Uber should situations like such happen.

djino


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

wow that is a problem, i might have to have a selfie with the passenger! i ask for their name, it is always better that way, people do try to jump into my car and one time i did have a lot of people get into my van and it was the wrong party, they gave me the wrong name! i called the real party i guess they were gone, so the new party requested the ride and i took them. but if it was a round trip... that should be a good call! uber can tell where you drove!


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

wrong rider!? do people usually just get into a car like that? lol not in this day and age , i think.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

UberLo said:


> People are in fact gaming the system this way. They do this by by requesting an Uber for their friend (maid, gf/bf etc...) so the Pax you're picking up knows who you are so you think it's all good. Next thing you know the person with the account contacts Uber and says "you never picked them up". Uber refunds them, and you get basically screwed. Just had a conversation with a couple of my female co-workers (with them not knowing I drive for Uber) and they basically admitted to doing that a few times.


Also, I believe the meter should start as soon as the driver hits the "Arrived" button assuming he/she is at the correct pick up location. There...does that answer your question?


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

victorious52 said:


> wow that is a problem, i might have to have a selfie with the passenger! i ask for their name, it is always better that way, people do try to jump into my car and one time i did have a lot of people get into my van and it was the wrong party, they gave me the wrong name! i called the real party i guess they were gone, so the new party requested the ride and i took them. but if it was a round trip... that should be a good call! uber can tell where you drove!


Uber doesn't bother to let you know about the refunds so that you may contest them. You basically just have to keep track of everything yourself. They've been notoriously known to just refund the Pax's money without any real investigation. Long ride, short ride doesn't matter. It is a deeply flawed system that needs to be corrected.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

victorious52 said:


> wrong rider!? do people usually just get into a car like that? lol not in this day and age , i think.


All the time. It is a free ride for them. "Are you the Uber?"

Answer "yes" and ask no more questions, you are on your way. It is up to You to confirm their identity by their first name. I think having pax show a photo id is a great idea.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> All the time. It is a free ride for them. "Are you the Uber?"
> 
> Answer "yes" and ask no more questions, you are on your way. It is up to You to confirm their identity by their first name. I think having pax show a photo id is a great idea.


This happens regardless if you confirm their identity or not. Even if you've actually picked up the right person they can still make this claim to try and get their money back. Cheap/broke Pax's do this drivers! Get a clue.


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> All the time. It is a free ride for them. "Are you the Uber?"
> 
> Answer "yes" and ask no more questions, you are on your way. It is up to You to confirm their identity by their first name. I think having pax show a photo id is a great idea.


so show an id for a ride , but don't show an id to vote!? that is another discussion! lol


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

A "confirmation button" would completely eliminate this issue. If the rider still wants to make the "wrong rider" claim for a refund, then they should be REQUIRED to sign an affadavit, and the driver should also be notified to contest. But that would be too logical.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Also (in the event of an actual refund) the Pax's rating of that driver should be eliminated for that particular trip.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Just sucks im out almost 15 bucks due to that. Due to a low piece of shit that is dishonest as hell  just hate how people are like this anymore.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

I still stand by the idea that you all get a dash cam and point it to the back seat after or before the first occurrence of Uber reversing one of your fares.

If pax says it's not them and you are 100% sure it is (you asked for their name and asked them for the name of their driver which would all be recorded on dash cam), submit video to Uber.

If Uber still keeps the charges reversed, then contact the news and provide them with everything you sent Uber along with Uber 's email correspondence.

I'm sure after enough of this type of events, Uber may be inclined to fix the problem by implementing a pax confirm button after driver clicks start trip.

Djino


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber is a multi billion dollar tech company. 

They can't just figure out some way to add a barcode or other way that driver and pax phones communicate with each other to verify the correct ride? Maybe it could be done by text even, pax fone txts driver fone.

It would also verify everyone for safety reasons.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Got a email from uber, had not heard ANYTHING back in days. They told me they reviewed everything, and found what i said was true that he loaned his phone, they tracked the gps through his app and saw it DID go on the trip, the same exact trip i took. So they gave me the 15 bucks, plus 5 dollars on top.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

I never picked a wrong rider, because I had always verified who they were once they got in my car. Some wrongs have jumped in but were rejected after a quick verification. Now I am doing my taxes and have noticed that some of trips I made were unpaid, because Uber dubbed it as a "Wrong Rider". It is crystal clear to me that these were right riders who cheated the system claiming that they were never picked up...
What a scam!


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Yah mike, seems if you catch it right away they can verify that it was the right person if they had their phone on them. Kind of ridiculous.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Yah mike, seems if you catch it right away they can verify that it was the right person if they had their phone on them. Kind of ridiculous.


That should be step one in a dispute, BEFORE not paying driver.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Got a email from uber, had not heard ANYTHING back in days. They told me they reviewed everything, and found what i said was true that he loaned his phone, they tracked the gps through his app and saw it DID go on the trip, the same exact trip i took. So they gave me the 15 bucks, plus 5 dollars on top.


POST # 24 /@Dan Uphoff : So glad that
this
Worked Out for You. Can we get you
to commit to "Dashcam Dan" henceforth?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Got a email from uber, had not heard ANYTHING back in days. They told me they reviewed everything, and found what i said was true that he loaned his phone, they tracked the gps through his app and saw it DID go on the trip, the same exact trip i took. So they gave me the 15 bucks, plus 5 dollars on top.


It would take only a few lines of code for Uber to show the driver that the pax's phone is travelling with them. This would confirm for the driver early on in the trip that a mix up has not occurred. Could save drivers a lot of time and miles if one has occured.

But despite how easy the feature would be to develop, and how valuable it would be to drivers, Travis doesn't give a shit about drivers, so don't hold your breath waiting for this.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

observer said:


> that driver and pax phones communicate with each other to verify the correct ride?


You have a good point but this isn't one of them.Good 25% riders are on someone else's account.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Where does it say in the rider contract that they can book a car for somebody else? We are told that we can take somebody else if we get prior approval from the account holder, but I think we're not really allowed to take anybody but the account holder


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Where does it say in the rider contract that they can book a car for somebody else? We are told that we can take somebody else if we get prior approval from the account holder, but I think we're not really allowed to take anybody but the account holder


Regardless of whether it's allowed or not people still do it. If they're trying to cop a free ride, it's the perfect scam.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Where does it say in the rider contract that they can book a car for somebody else? We are told that we can take somebody else if we get prior approval from the account holder, but I think we're not really allowed to take anybody but the account holder


All Uber needs is for a driver to get hurt by one of these pax or the pax gets hurt. What happens in an accident? Is pax still covered without authorized user? Is drivers car covered?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No the passenger is not covered, and neither is the driver. There was a story where Uber agreed to cover a loss with the wrong rider in the car. 

I did get a reply when I wrote to support once where they said that if I get confirmation from the account holder I can take passengers that he approves of. That means you need to text the account holder and get a reply back.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> No the passenger is not covered, and neither is the driver. There was a story where Uber agreed to cover a loss with the wrong rider in the car.
> 
> I did get a reply when I wrote to support once where they said that if I get confirmation from the account holder I can take passengers that he approves of. That means you need to text the account holder and get a reply back.


And do you then cancel (after 5 mins) as no show if they don't text back? How EXACTLY does uber want to handle this which is a LARGE % of rides?

If they know the rider name and mine either they have permission or have stolen account/phone in which case they will lie about bring the app holder anyway. No way for me to know so all I ask is the 2 names.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberLo said:


> Also, I believe the meter should start as soon as the driver hits the "Arrived" button assuming he/she is at the correct pick up location. There...does that answer your question?


With Cabs here, the Meter can go on once contact is made and if car is at address given. Waiting time is reasonable at just on $56 p/hr so a Cabbie doesn't care how long it takes for someone to come out.

With Private Hire in OZ, because of the higher minimums (Uber $25, traditionally $55-$66) there is an expectation that the first 10 minutes are free. Grrrrrr


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Where does it say in the rider contract that they can book a car for somebody else? We are told that we can take somebody else if we get prior approval from the account holder, but I think we're not really allowed to take anybody but the account holder


If a rider asks about it, we let them know that it's allowed but warn them that they're responsible for any rides requested on their account. Just in case the other person decides to go bar hopping or something.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Had a rider pull that on me. I then asked them to verify destination since my true rider had entered it. Guess what. Yeah got caught!
When rider get in your vehicle always ask them where they are headed even if you know, to verify you have correct PAX and if no destination was entered, I advise them that for safety reason I need them to enter a destination and I do NOT move till I have it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> And do you then cancel (after 5 mins) as no show if they don't text back? How EXACTLY does uber want to handle this which is a LARGE % of rides?
> 
> If they know the rider name and mine either they have permission or have stolen account/phone in which case they will lie about bring the app holder anyway. No way for me to know so all I ask is the 2 names.


They often do not know the drivers name.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> If a rider asks about it, we let them know that it's allowed but warn them that they're responsible for any rides requested on their account. Just in case the other person decides to go bar hopping or something.


What about if that rider is under 18? This happens frequently.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's a new method: If you have the slightest doubt, call the passenger. If the phone doesn't ring in your car, you have a problem. If it's "for a friend", you can verify that they authorized it. I'm in shock here that someone might know my name, the name on the account and yet still be pulling a scam.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Here's a new method: If you have the slightest doubt, call the passenger. If the phone doesn't ring in your car, you have a problem. If it's "for a friend", you can verify that they authorized it. I'm in shock here that someone might know my name, the name on the account and yet still be pulling a scam.


I don't think the issue is with the Driver not confirming who the PAX is, as I'm pretty sure most do. Its the fact that a rider can easily say that they didn't get picked up (even when you performed steps such as calling them/texting them). Without much investigation from Uber, they will simply reverse the charge without any contact to the Driver (and this can happen days later).

There should be steps in place that make it a bit more difficult for a rider to claim they were not pick.

Like I mentioned before, a simple confirmation button should be in place on the rider app which appears as soon as the Driver clicks Start Trip (which can immediately start the trip timer). And then have the Rider app pop up with either Confirm or Reject with a 60 second timer that will auto confirm if nothing is chosen.

If there are disputes later concerning a trip, well the Rider needs to have a good reason for not rejecting the trip when the option popped up.

djino
"That's it, That's all"


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> This has never happened to me . Not a bad scam,if I was using Uber and not a driver..I might try it.
> However, I do drive...short of asking anyone who uses the app to send in a photo,,what is ubers best way to protect the driver from getting screwed??- -


"Who are you waiting for? What's the driver's name?" That usually filters out 99% of wrong passengers. The other 1% are psychic and just know. Another thing I do is call the passenger so I can clearly see who my pax is among a crowd of people. Keep yourselves safe out there. No one else will.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Got a email from uber, had not heard ANYTHING back in days. They told me they reviewed everything, and found what i said was true that he loaned his phone, they tracked the gps through his app and saw it DID go on the trip, the same exact trip i took. So they gave me the 15 bucks, plus 5 dollars on top.


Uber tipped you? Sweet!


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Pretty soon we will need to request photo identification.


Uber should put the ****ing pic on the account so we can see who we're looking for! This one really burns me up.

I think the reason they don't show us what the pax look like is so that we won't racially discriminate, but there are other ways to stop that. If I'm going to let a stranger get into my car, I deserve to be able to see the person first.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

krazydrive said:


> I no longer pick up a pax who isn't the 1 who actually requested. They are definitely cheating us out of money by claiming they never got picked up.


What kind of a scumbag asshole jerkoff tries to stiff a cabbie on an already reduced fare? As a childhood friend of mine used to say, "Well, that's grounds for layin' a guy's head open, right there."


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

headtheball said:


> What about if that rider is under 18? This happens frequently.


Accounts where we know it's a minor that signed up are banned immediately. If it's an adult's account and we hear of a minor riding alone, I think we send an email out to the account owner.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

So just to be clear it is ok to transport a solo pax minor riding on their parent's account?



thehappytypist said:


> Accounts where we know it's a minor that signed up are banned immediately. If it's an adult's account and we hear of a minor riding alone, I think we send an email out to the account owner.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

AltaClip said:


> So just to be clear it is ok to transport a solo pax minor riding on their parent's account?


Technically, NO. It's against Ubers TOS agreement. But Uber doesn't seem to discourage this type of use.
Of course, the driver takes on all risks and probably liabilities.


----------



## Kingpin1975 (May 29, 2016)

I had an incident last weekend. When I got to origin, I texted rider, they got in car, and I verified riders name. I went all the way to destination, and the rider said, that they wanted to go somewhere else, and instead of having them enter new destination, I let them point me the right way. When I got a block from destination, they cancelled the trip, and had me stop and let them out. I contacted Uber right away, because I knew something was fishy. Two days later, the rider disputed trip, and was issued a refund, without them talking to me. Uber phone support is just giving me their standard we care, but we won't issue you the fare. Would it be better to go to their office in Indy?


----------



## troycarpenter (Mar 3, 2017)

What is this, resurrection day? Easter has already passed...stop resurrecting old threads.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Forget the name game - ask them where you're going. THEN start the trip. If the destination matches, off you go. If they want to go east and Uber wants you to go north, there's an issue.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> Forget the name game - ask them where you're going. THEN start the trip. If the destination matches, off you go. If they want to go east and Uber wants you to go north, there's an issue.


Do both. If a friend booked the ride for him, the friends name better be the first thing out of their mouth. If it's anything else I'm not taking them. End it account holder can't rate you.

Then confirm the destination


----------



## Fredly00 (Jan 24, 2017)

UberLo said:


> Point is...they can still say this EVEN if we actually picked them up. How does Uber really know? People have been conditioned by the service industry to simply complain to get what they want.


Uber knows because they have GPS tracking on, they will see if both PAX and Driver phones traveled together, if PAX never moves, and the trip starts and Driver Moves away, they know that it's legit.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I get a lot of pax who let other people use their account so far no problems. If I sense something odd, I ask the person to text me the pax name they want driven.

If they want a round trip take them to the destination in the app, they can go buy their drugs and then make them change the destination back to their house.

Uber does not care if the driver is ripped off. If it's a long ride and it's someone else ordering it you better get text confirmation, or you will be driving 100 miles and paying tolls for free.



flyingdingo said:


> Uber should put the &%[email protected]!*ing pic on the account so we can see who we're looking for! This one really burns me up.
> 
> I think the reason they don't show us what the pax look like is so that we won't racially discriminate, but there are other ways to stop that. If I'm going to let a stranger get into my car, I deserve to be able to see the person first.


But they can just show you the picture when you start the trip so you can't discriminate.



djino said:


> I don't think the issue is with the Driver not confirming who the PAX is, as I'm pretty sure most do. Its the fact that a rider can easily say that they didn't get picked up (even when you performed steps such as calling them/texting them). Without much investigation from Uber, they will simply reverse the charge without any contact to the Driver (and this can happen days later).
> 
> There should be steps in place that make it a bit more difficult for a rider to claim they were not pick.
> 
> ...


 They shouldn't allow a pax to cancel a trip midway, that's how scams are born.



krazydrive said:


> I no longer pick up a pax who isn't the 1 who actually requested. They are definitely cheating us out of money by claiming they never got picked up.


 There needs to be a better system in place because a lot of the very few rides in my area are friends or bosses letting their employees or friends ride.



djino said:


> I still stand by the idea that you all get a dash cam and point it to the back seat after or before the first occurrence of Uber reversing one of your fares.
> 
> If pax says it's not them and you are 100% sure it is (you asked for their name and asked them for the name of their driver which would all be recorded on dash cam), submit video to Uber.
> 
> ...


Or they can create a system where a pax has to give the driver a pin to start a ride. if it doesn't match no ride, if it does guaranteed fare.



flyingdingo said:


> Uber should put the &%[email protected]!*ing pic on the account so we can see who we're looking for! This one really burns me up.
> 
> I think the reason they don't show us what the pax look like is so that we won't racially discriminate, but there are other ways to stop that. If I'm going to let a stranger get into my car, I deserve to be able to see the person first.


exactly. if a criminal gets and account they can let their friend use it, tell you they need to make a stop or ambush you at the arrival point. If you live to tell about it all you have is the account holder's name and they can claim their phone was stolen.



thehappytypist said:


> Accounts where we know it's a minor that signed up are banned immediately. If it's an adult's account and we hear of a minor riding alone, I think we send an email out to the account owner.


A pax over 21 told me today that he wasn't asked his age when he signed up when I mentioned minors not being able to get accounts, he said all that was needed was a debit or credit card


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

UberLo said:


> Just had a conversation with a couple of my female co-workers (with them not knowing I drive for Uber) and they basically admitted to doing that a few times.


Did you call them on that shit? What line of work are you in?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Here's a new method: If you have the slightest doubt, call the passenger. If the phone doesn't ring in your car, you have a problem. If it's "for a friend", you can verify that they authorized it. I'm in shock here that someone might know my name, the name on the account and yet still be pulling a scam.


How is that shocking. Someone hundreds of miles away can order an Uber where you are for a friend by putting the pickup location. They tell your their friend your name, and the color and make of your car and your license plate. If they are the same gender or their name is Robin or non gender specific like Chris or whatever they confirm it and you do the ride. Usually it's a legit ride. But Uber needs to do something about the scams and danger aspect of picking someone else up.


----------

